# Looking for shared Accommodation in Fuengirola



## lynchy (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello,

I was hoping someone could help.

I'm coming over to Fuengirola from the UK at the start of October to do a Sports massage course and was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to finding a house/flat share for 6 months.

If you know of anyone who's looking for a house mate or anyone to contact, please let me know.

Thanks 
Gaz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynchy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping someone could help.
> 
> ...


The only thing I can think of is the online newspapers, "sur on line","Friday Ad".... they may have something in their property to rent sections??

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There will be tons of accommodation available. I'd suggest you come over, find exactly where your course is and look on the noticeboards in the bars around there .....and on the lamp-posts- Plenty of hostels where you can pay 30 euros per night whilst you find what you want.

The Spanish papers tend to have the cheaper rentals/room-shares. Good way to learn Spanish if you are not fluent.


----------



## lynchy (Aug 14, 2008)

That sounds great. As long as I know there are plenty of places. Good idea about the Spanish too as I've always wanted to learn, so now I don't have am excuse.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The people will be desperate for long term lets - if you are out for Semana Santa - you will have an embarassment of riches. 

Just walk to the bars within 100 meters of your college and start asking around. Read previous posts about deposits.


----------

